# Would like to see your BLUE eyed appaloosas!



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 10, 2007)

I am very familiar with a few of your blue eyed appies but, just curious if there are many others? Since I am going to make my program around them, I would love to see your blue eyed appies!!

Here is mine, Olive Branch's Misty Moonlight!


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 10, 2007)

: very nice,

love to see the blue eyed appys as well my daugther loves them.


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 10, 2007)

Very Nice

I had a Perlino Appy Blue Eyes not many Spots thou


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 10, 2007)

Does Pintaloosa count?



: Here is Pine Creeks Wrangler


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's our guy.. He's an 'overo'loosa (OLWS negative) we believe he carries splash and/or sabino.. He has yet to pass his blue eyes on



He was crossed on a blue eyed black pinto mare so MAYBE we might end up with a blue eyed pintaloosa



: His colt this year does have bluish/gray colored eyes, but not the typical ice blue eyes like his sire.


----------



## vvf (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 1 appy mare with 2 of the brightest blue eyes, although this isn't the best picture


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep I was waiting for Lucky C to get on here with your gorgeous overoloosa!

Cindy, beautiful mare!

I love blue eyes on appies (and pintoloosas too!) I am finding out how rare it is to find a horse that is appy bred top an bottom, with no pinto in their first couple generations...and to see the blue eyes come through is awesome!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yep I was waiting for Lucky C to get on here with your gorgeous overoloosa!


Thanks, we think he's gorgeous too :bgrin



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 11, 2007)

Any Appy with blue eyes has Pinto, simple as that.

Let the arguing/flaming begin!!

NO appy registered as an Appy will admit to Pinto breeding so it is not going to show up on the pedigree now is it??

But that Chestnut has a white blaze and is, therefore, a minimal Splash Pintaloosa.

Simple as that, Folks.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 11, 2007)

Not 100% true, rabbitzfizz, this topic came up on the appaloosa project and it is known in some cases that a "fluke" has occurred where blue eyes have come from appy to appy breeding, even through generations, with no known pinto genes.

True, pinto genes are strong and can carry unseen through generations as well and this is 99% of why appies have blue eyes!

Beautiful =)


----------



## mastercece2b (Sep 11, 2007)

:



:



: Splendid, I did not know that that existed Appaloosa with blue eyes !


----------



## Dona (Sep 11, 2007)

MiniHoofBeats said:


> Not 100% true, rabbitzfizz, this topic came up on the appaloosa project and it is known in some cases that a "fluke" has occurred where blue eyes have come from appy to appy breeding, even through generations, with no *known* pinto genes.
> 
> True, pinto genes are strong and can carry unseen through generations as well and this is 99% of why appies have blue eyes!
> 
> Beautiful =)



The key word here is "*known*". Just because a horse is not "known" to have any pintos in the background...doesn't mean they aren't there. It's already a known fact that pintos have been left off of most Appy records....so of course, there would be no "known" pinto in the backgrounds.

There are no "flukes" .....there is always a reason.



:


----------



## vvf (Sep 11, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Any Appy with blue eyes has Pinto, simple as that.
> 
> Let the arguing/flaming begin!!
> 
> ...



I raised this filly and own her dam, granddam and used to own her great granddam. There is no pinto on the dams side that far back.

*But*, I cannot say for sure on the sires side. I didn't raise the sire and I no longer own him, but he is a few spot with alot of appys in his pedigree. But there very well could have been pinto in there, i really don't know.

I am pretty sure the blue eyes came from him. He doesn't have blue eyes, but he did produce one other foal for me that had 1 blue eye. And the person that now owns him, has gotten a couple foals with blue eyes.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 11, 2007)

This is Alice (WTBS Escapade's Blue Rose) She has a partial blue eye - has produced a splash-pinto daughter.... (as well as a snowcap colt, a blanketed colt and our little "Hero" who is roaning and spotting out quickly!






And then here's Buzz (DRK What's the Buzz) - splash, heterozygous tobiano and probably a snowcap as well....


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 11, 2007)

*Oh wow some gorgeous horses!!! LOVE DRK What's the Buzz!!Very nice!!!Interestng about the pinto/appaloose thing with blue eyes. I like to hear both sides of it. But i dont know very much about coloring yet so I like listening for now



.*


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is one of ours, Little America's My Oh My.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh gorgeous Tony! I know you're keeping this one =) Two blue eyes??


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, there is nothing more striking than blue eyes on a jet black horse!! My neighbor also has a sorrel mare with a blaze and 2 blue eyes (not appy but sabino I think) and she is really pretty too.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 22, 2007)

Well you know mine but will post for the newer folks. 1st is our yearling buckskin leopard appy colt with 2 blue eyes. He is a gangly yearling now.











And here is his lovely 20 something blue eyed leopard dam, she carries the cream gene and Im assuming splash. All her foals have facial white.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 22, 2007)

Running Creeks Dots My Buckeroo is a 31" stallion that is a buckskin leopard and has two bright blue eyes and has the buckeroo bloodlines. I need to update his photo, this photo is when he was a yearling, I really need to get his recent picture listed.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 22, 2007)

**love** I love them all and please, send then MY WAY if you ever offer them for sale! I would love to include them in my future program of specializing in blue eyed appaloosa's...lots of studying needs to be done for this program and I tell you, having only ONE doesn't help my studying...lol!


----------

